# Riconoscere un finto agente?



## Fabry_cekko (30 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi mi chiedevo come riconoscere un finto poliziotto, Carabiniere ecc.ecc.
Ok gli chiedo gentilmente di farmi vedere il distintivo, ma come si riconosce un distintivo/tesserino vero?


----------



## Blu71 (30 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mi chiedevo come riconoscere un finto poliziotto, Carabiniere ecc.ecc.
> Ok gli chiedo gentilmente di farmi vedere il distintivo, ma come si riconosce un distintivo/tesserino vero?



Ma tutte a te capitano?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Luglio 2015)

Sei un pregiudicato?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Luglio 2015)

Ahah ma è solo una curiosità.


----------



## Mou (1 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mi chiedevo come riconoscere un finto poliziotto, Carabiniere ecc.ecc.
> Ok gli chiedo gentilmente di farmi vedere il distintivo, ma come si riconosce un distintivo/tesserino vero?



Problemi con la giustizia Fabry?


----------

